# Are dominant Fe users the most prudish type?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

They seem like it. 

ExFJ's= Prude


----------



## Gaminegirlie (Jul 31, 2010)

Proud Prude here.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Lol well that narrows my search down a little. No Fe for me I guess. Maybe it's a combo of Fe and J? (like I know what any of that _really and completely[/ i]means)_


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> Lol well that narrows my search down a little. No Fe for me I guess. Maybe it's a combo of Fe and J? (like I know what any of that _really and completely[/ i]means)_


_

lol, all people whom have Fe as their primary or secondary function are a J._


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm a prude.. I love to mess with people's heads though.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

The Great One said:


> lol, all people whom have Fe as their primary or secondary function are a J.


LOL See what I mean? :tongue:


----------



## SuperunknownVortex (Dec 4, 2009)

I appear as a prude but I hide a beast underneath. And I'm hungry like the wolf.


----------



## Trainwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

Mommy issues:

My mom's INFJ and she's prude as hell. She worries about me being arrested for playing online poker lol. I tell her she's a prude, and she says "at least I've never gone to jail," to which I simply say, "At least I've lived." All she does is read books. I'm supposed to be the one trapped in a fantasy world 

I have to park my motorcycles at a friend's house when she comes to visit, just because I seriously am afraid for her heart (she's had a heart attack), I'm not even kidding either.


----------



## spook (Dec 16, 2009)

My enfj friend describes herself as a bit of a 'goody two shoes'.. she doesn't smoke, drink, take drugs, have casual sex (although that's reasonable to me and not 'prudish').. but she also witholds harsh opinions sometimes to avoid upsetting social harmony, believes it should be a social norm to keep most personal things to yourself upon first meeting someone, studies hard as consistently as possible and gets the job done before doing things just for pleasure, believes that slackers aren't fulfilling their potential which fits into the 'proper, righteous' paradigm of what we're taught.. She's more of a prude than me regarding social obligations.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

There definitely is a stereotype, but it is by no means absolute. Fe-users absorb the values of those around them and while this often means upholding the institutions of society for what they see as the "greater good" (which is what many see as "prudish"), it does not always. When an ENFJ is in their youth, they are sometimes rebellious because adolescent culture tends to demand allegiance to the "tribe" and often encourages breaking form the mores of their parents. Fe is very sensitive to such demands. So it depends on the age and social context. But of course, it also depends on the ENFJ!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't know about that, I've been reading the various stereotypes after finding out what I am and to say the least they aren't that positive. I thought there were supposed to be no bad types, at least that's what the professionals say.


----------



## Trainwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> I don't know about that, I've been reading the various stereotypes after finding out what I am and to say the least they aren't that positive. I thought there were supposed to be no bad types, at least that's what the professionals say.


I think stereo-types are inherently negative. I'm supposed to be a lazy computer addict who has no friends and can't even dress himself according to the stereo-types.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Trainwreck said:


> I think stereo-types are inherently negative. I'm supposed to be a lazy computer addict who has no friends and can't even dress himself according to the stereo-types.


Well, I like you INTPs because I'm a closet INTP :wink: I don't think I dress like other ESFPs either. I have my own way of doing things and being "hip" these days so to speak and I certainly have never followed mainstream anything and I certainly don't wish to ever.


----------

